# why arn't my snakeheads eating?



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

could water hardness be the cause ?

arnt *red snakeheads *supposed to be tough and hardy?

my ammonia and nitrite and nitrate are fine. ph is fine. *the only thing is my hardness is about 200*.

could this be killing my *red snakeheads*? making them not eat?

one was eating fine, readily accepting smelt when it hit the water, that lasted about 2 days then it stopped eating. the other hasn't eatin since i got it, 4 days ago.

i've tried feeder goldfish, zebra danios, convict cichlids all live and they won't eat them. also tried smelt, pellets, bloodworms and they still won't eat any of it.

wtfudge? why?


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

I never heard of a snakehead that won't consume until it's about the burst.


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

hmmm mine used to love prawns but they wouldnt be dieing from no food after a short period of time just keep doing 30% water changes and keep trying different foods. good luck.


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

Yeah, that doesn't sound good at all. Especially the redlines. Dont try anything for about 5 days. Then introduce something live again. Hopefully there hunger will overcome whatever might be stressing them. Best of luck.


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

where'd you get snakeheads from? i want one rele bad.


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

yea so do i


----------



## Tyrone5797 (Aug 25, 2007)

This is an unusual one...how big is the SH?

Like Baddfish says...plenty of water changes and offer a variety of foods...but try not feeding him for a couple of days before hand...best of luck mate

ps. try muscles...my gachua loves 'em


----------



## Pygo-joe (Jan 29, 2005)

Hay friend! What's the water temp? Keep it warm. Ch.Micropeltes, require warm water. No les than 78 degrese. But not above 83dgrs. for long periods either. Goodluck! hope they live to become giants. Perhaps some pics' down the road, would be cool..


----------



## vrabel300 (Sep 25, 2008)

arent snakeheads illegal to own? i could be wrong but if there not that'd be cool those things are mean!


----------



## Brucki (Sep 22, 2005)

HI,

snakheads are illigeal in the US, but not in Europe (just argus in GB is banned), and the rest of the world.

How long do you have the micropeltes ?
New introduced channa often are shy, especially if they are wildcaught.
They can have internal parasites with whom they can live good, but when get stressed the channa get weak, 
and the parasites (or illnesses ) kill the channa.

Could you explain your hardness for a European (German) guy ?
I've never heard of water harder than 30° dH (degree german hardness).
Perhaps you have a different scala in your country which I dont understand.

Channa dont like big waterchanges, so this wasnt the best answer.

Cheers Brucki


----------

